# The adventures of Arko and Glitch



## faloofaloofa (Oct 28, 2016)

Arko and Glitch are my two rats, Arko has black fur, is extremely curious of everything and likes to adventure, he is also 6 months, birthday April 12th. Glitch has white fur with a few brown splotches on one side of his face, he is quite timid but becomes quite active during certain times (like right when I'm trying to go to bed....), he is 2 months, birthday August 2nd, and I think he might have claustrophobia? Not sure on that one, this thread will be a list of weird things they do, so here we go:


----------



## faloofaloofa (Oct 28, 2016)

A while back i got a large hamster ball that allows Arko to run around like he wants to without me needing to be carefully watching, I hadn't put Glitch in the ball yet as the last time i did he pooped all inside it so i figured he either didn't like it or needed time so that he could potty train himself a bit more. The other day i decided to do something adorable and stupid, I put them both in at the same time (don't worry its a big ball, they weren't squished at all). Arko and Glitch kinda walk around inside the ball without actually moving it. Then Arko gives Glitch one look...and Arko starts moving the ball. Glitch is so taken surprise by this he just clutches some footholds in the ball as it begins to move, as he nears the top of the ball he drops back to the bottom and hangs onto something again. This continues for a bit until Glitch decides to attempt to move the ball....that did go well. Glitch tried to move in the opposite direction and just got carried along with the side of the ball, then he decided to just hang on, so then he was just slowly spinning round the ball as it moved, Arko occasionally stepping over him. I decided that was enough of that


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Rats HATE to put out inside those rolling balls! You can use it as a sleeping spot by hanging it on the roof of their cage with zip ties. It is also potentially dangerous as they could hurt their feet and tail in those rolling balls.


----------



## faloofaloofa (Oct 28, 2016)

huh, well now I know, I won't be doing that again I guess though it still makes a funny story


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

faloofaloofa said:


> huh, well now I know, I won't be doing that again I guess though it still makes a funny story


Sure it is fine many people don't know that plus it is marketed toward all small pets including rats but they will live it as a sleeping spot. I bought two (the largest and the second largest model) for sleeping purposes only, and they love it. It is great because they are much larger than a space pods so more rats can fit inside comfortably


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

My Boop was born the same day as your Glitch.


----------

